# Need arrow spine help!



## Bill Hoyt (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHunter123765 (Jan 11, 2021)

I would go with a 300 or 250. I personally don’t think you can be to stiff with spine from my testing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

I also think 300’s would be better.


----------

